# Intime Baby-Bilder: Pink zofft sich mit Paparazzi!



## Mandalorianer (16 Juni 2013)

*Wut beim Windeln-Wechseln
Intime Baby-Bilder: Pink zofft sich mit Paparazzi!*

Wenn es um ihren Nachwuchs geht, verstehen die meisten VIPs keinen Spaß. Die Stars sind oft besorgt darum, dass ihre Kinder gegen ihren Willen in die Öffentlichkeit gezerrt werden. Darum werden Paparazzi-Bilder mit dem berühmten Nachwuchs oft verpixelt oder gänzlich verboten. Jetzt gerieten auch Sängerin Pink (33) und ihr Ehemann Carey Hart (37) mit einem besonders dreisten Fotografen in Konflikt.

Wie E! News berichtet, wurde die kleine Familie in Malibu bei einem sehr intimen Moment mit ihrem süßen Töchterchen gestört. Als Pink gerade die Windeln ihres Sprosses wechseln wollte, kam ein aufdringlicher Fotograf immer näher und hörte nicht auf, Schnappschüsse zu machen, obwohl Baby Willow (2) bereits unbekleidet war. Zwei Männer, die sich in der Nähe aufhielten, griffen sofort ein und versuchten den Übeltäter davon abzuhalten, weiter draufzuhalten. Am Ende gab es ein kleines Handgemenge und der Paparazzo rief verärgert die Polizei. Diese konnte bisher nicht abschließend klären, ob die zwei Herren, die beschützend eingriffen, zu Pink gehörten oder ob sie sich einfach so für die Privatsphäre der berühmten Familie engagierten.​


----------



## Q (26 Juni 2013)

Also so sehr ich Bilder von unseren Stars schätze, manche Paparazzi können keine Grenzen mehr erkennen...  Da kann ich Alecia gut verstehen, dass sie ausrastet. 

Aber der Paparazzo hat die Polizei gerufen?  happy09 gelungene Ironie, musste sich vor der Löwenmama schützen lassen 

Go for it Alecia!


----------



## Punisher (26 Juni 2013)

Es gibt auch bei Promis Grenzen, die ein Papparazzo nicht überschreiten sollte


----------



## CelebMale (26 Juni 2013)

Halle Berry will ja ein Gesetz dagegen,was auch verständlich ist.


----------

